
The molecular medley that gives bacon its rich flavour - yitchelle
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20150729-the-molecular-medley-that-gives-bacon-its-rich-flavour
======
murbard2
This seasoning [1] gets remarkably close to the flavor of bacon.

Amazon lists the ingredients as

Sea Salt, Maltodextrin, Dehydranated garlic, paprika, dehydrated onion,
natural flavors, natural hickory flavor, spice and less than 2% silicon
dioxide (anti-caking agent), hydrolized vegetable protein, sunflower oil,
yeast extract, disodium inosinate & disodium guanylate.

The last three enhance the umami, the oils carry the flavors, and then there
are spices and hickory flavor. Not sure what the other natural flavors are.

[1]
[http://www.jdfoods.net/products/seasonings/](http://www.jdfoods.net/products/seasonings/)

------
baseballmerpeak
Taste is one part of the bacon equation.

Flavor + crisp + sizzle + smell = bacon

~~~
yitchelle
Don't forget the smell...

